# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Форум и сети- какие перспективы?

## Aryan

Харе Кршна!
Интернет-пространство расширяется, и сейчас в соцсетях появляются различные группы с тематикой, близкой к форуму кришна.ру
Хотелось бы обсудить перспективы развития форума с учетом этих новых тенденций.
Как можно использовать ресурсы сетей для активизации форума?
Что можно изменить и улучшить на форуме?
В чем для вас ценность форума в отличие от соц сетей?
Вопросов в этой теме может быть и больше...
Ваш слуга
Нандалал дас

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна!




> В чем для вас ценность форума в отличие от соц сетей?


Ценность форума в участии старших опытных вайшнавов. Их мнение очень важно для пользователей. В соцсетях старшие, как правило, не принимают активного участия в обсуждениях.




> Что можно изменить и улучшить на форуме?


Пригласить больше активных опытных преданных, наставников. Попросить их делиться своим опытом в живом общении форума.

----------


## Aryan

Спасибо за ответ, уважаемая Кастурика д.!
Согласен с вами, что ценность форума- в возможности получать общение старших вайшнавов.
Как бы сделать так, чтобы эта возможность не сужалась, а расширялась??
Кршна исполняет желания своих бхакт, и если преданные проявят такое желание- может Кршна нам и поможет?..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо за ответ, уважаемая Кастурика д.! Согласен с вами, что ценность форума- в возможности получать общение старших вайшнавов.
> Как бы сделать так, чтобы эта возможность не сужалась, а расширялась??


 Спасибо вам. Наставники и старшие вайшнавы проявляются там, где в них нуждаются. Если у нас появится такая необходимость и уважительное отношение, то они обязательно дадут нам больше общения, по милости Кришны. А для начала надо их просто приглашать на форумы, видимо.

----------


## Galima

> Харе Кршна!
> Интернет-пространство расширяется, и сейчас в соцсетях появляются различные группы с тематикой, близкой к форуму кришна.ру
> Хотелось бы обсудить перспективы развития форума с учетом этих новых тенденций.
> Как можно использовать ресурсы сетей для активизации форума?
> Что можно изменить и улучшить на форуме?
> В чем для вас ценность форума в отличие от соц сетей?
> Вопросов в этой теме может быть и больше...
> Ваш слуга
> Нандалал дас


Вы имеете в виду этот форум?

----------


## Aryan

> Вы имеете в виду этот форум?


Да,конечно- форум кришна.ру /krishna.ru/кришна.ru

----------


## Galima

Так вроде есть уже группа этого форума http://vk.com/iskcon108 Нужно развивать плюс другие популярные социалки задействовать.

----------


## Aryan

Статистика ФОРУМ КРИШНА.RU
на 21.07.15

Пользователи  5,740


Группа ВКонтакте  /vk.com/iskcon108
Участники :8 856 чел

Итого: 3116 чел не пишут на форум.

----------


## Galima

> Статистика ФОРУМ КРИШНА.RU
> на 21.07.15
> 
> Пользователи  5,740
> 
> 
> Группа ВКонтакте  /vk.com/iskcon108
> Участники :8 856 чел
> 
> Итого: 3116 чел не пишут на форум.


Они и в группе не все пишут))) 
И по статистике форума из все зарегистрированных активно общаются чуть больше 200 человек.


Чтобы люди общались должен быть повод - статьи, переводы, фотоотчеты и т.д. 
Объединяющие акции - неделя добрых слов, например)

Кстати, у большинства активных проповедников есть свои сообщества во всех сетях. 
Там тоже много интересующихся и практикующих.

----------


## Aryan

Bот и спрашивается в задаче:
в чем преимущества форума перед сетями?
Какие направления для его развития?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Преимущество Форума в его энциклопедичности, наличии поиска, ответов многих опытных и ответственных преданных. 

Также здесь реально можно понять, кто есть кто, поскольку преданные пишут свои мысли _в течении долгого времени_ и постепенно можно понять, с кем вы готовы сотрудничать, а от кого лучше держаться подальше.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Новость_ 

С открытием нового http://www.krishna.ru/

исчезла ссылка на Форум http://www.krishna.ru/news/50728_website-updates.php .

Идея такая, что Кришна ру теперь для начинающих и совсем не знакомых с СК, им особо незачем непредсказуемые темы на Форуме. 

Теперь, если кто ссылается на Кришна.ру, надо учитывать, что Форума там больше нет,
и ссылаться на Форум как на отдельный сайт.
Или на http://old.krishna.ru/, где ссылка на Форум сохранена.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Также по своему опыту могу сказать, что с Форума ушли в сети те давние преданные, кому невыносимо, что на их мнение находится достаточно дополнений и замечаний, или кому невмоготу находиться под модерацией, или кто не терпит ущемления своего статуса "старшего преданного".

----------


## Galima

Храм Кришны в Москве появится еще во время пребывания у власти Нарендры Моди

Такую надежду выразил в интервью The Economic Times Садхуприя дас, ответственный за разрешение вопроса строительства храма Кришны в Москве. По словам популярного индийского информационно издания, визит Нарендры Моди, уже дважды посещавшего Россию в качестве премьер-министра Индии, с момента вступления в должность в 2014 году, может стать потенциальной гарантией того, что храм для Кришны на русской земле все-таки будет построен.


Храм Господа Кришны сможет не только удовлетворить духовные и культурные потребности индийской общины, насчитывающей 15 тыс. человек, а также более 25 тыс. индуистов, проживающих в Москве.

http://www.krishna.ru/news/52332_the...endra-modi.php
_____________

после таких публикаций вообще очень сильно задумываешься -  а что я здесь делаю, я же не индуска, это не моя религия.
вот есть индусы, они строят храм Кришны для своих религиозных обрядов.

До чего мы докатились???

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> после таких публикаций вообще очень сильно задумываешься -  а что я здесь делаю, я же не индуска, это не моя религия.
> вот есть индусы, они строят храм Кришны для своих религиозных обрядов.


Формально по религиоведческой классификации мы относимся к индуизму. Поскольку это основная религия Индии, естественно обращение за помощью к руководству этого государства.

----------


## Galima

> Формально по религиоведческой классификации мы относимся к индуизму. Поскольку это основная религия Индии, естественно обращение за помощью к руководству этого государства.


Лакшмана Прана прабху, нет такой религии - индуизм.
Мы - гаудийа-вайшнавы.
Даже видов вайшнавизма в Индии масса. 

Но всё это дело десятое, мы могли сами без индийского правительства построить десятки храмов по стране.
У российских вайшнавов всех сортов несколько официально зарегистрированных обществ, что мешает строить?

----------


## Galima

Каждая семья решает этот вопрос - зарабатывает деньги, покупает землю и стройматериалы, строит и регистрирует дом.

Что в этом фантастического? Если обыкновенные семьи справляются?
Как получилось, что такая организация как МОСК не может справится с банальным житейским делом, построить дом?

У нас даже поговорка в народе, мужчина - построил дом, посадил дерево, вырастил детей.

Всего лишь один мужчина! А иногда и женщина делает всё тоже самое  :smilies:

----------


## Galima

Ну если не строить, то можно и просто купить готовое.
Пусть будет несколько небольших храмов, чем большой когда-то в светлом будущем с помощью Нарендра Моди.

Ему же больше нечем заняться, у него там всего лишь миллиард нуждающихся в руководстве.

Как слепые котята, ей-богу.

----------


## Galima

И ни к чему хорошему  абсолютное ассоциирование с индусами нас не приведет.
а с неведомым индуизмом тем более.

Всю жизнь мы проповедовали, что мы предлагаем изучить науку о душе, о Боге, об отношениях души и Бога.
Мы не индуисты, не надо быть индуистом, чтобы читать эти книги и поклоняться Кришне.

ахам биджа-прадах пита сарва-йонишу каунтейа
/БГ 14.4/

Те, кто утверждают, что санатана-дхарма есть только в Индии – мошенники. А теперь посмотрите, если Пакистан отделился от Индии, то теперь в нём нет санатана-дхармы? Если ты такой глупый, то ахам биджа-прадах пита сарва-йонишу каунтейа. Это значит, что вы ведомы слепыми лидерами. Вы не знаете, что есть что. Если живое существо является санатаной и если процесс, при помощи которого можно осознать свою вечную природу…

Это называется санатана-дхарма. Санатана значит вечное, а дхарма значит занятие, свойство. Дхарма – это не какие-то внешние ритуалы. Дхарма - характерное свойство. Это подлинное значение. Дхарма – это не тип веры. Дхарма – это свойство. Санатана-дхарма значит вечное свойство. Сейчас у меня тело индуса, затем, в соответствии с моей кармой, я получу тело кошки, собаки или полубога. Это тело меняется. Поэтому понятие санатана-дхарма неприменимо к этому телу. Санатана-дхарма значит свойство души. Санатана-дхарма – это понимание свойства души. Здесь Кришна описывает свойство души – санатана. И в заключении он говорит о том, что такое санатана-дхарма. Что это?

----------


## Aryan

> _Новость_ 
> 
> С открытием нового http://www.krishna.ru/
> 
> исчезла ссылка на Форум http://www.krishna.ru/news/50728_website-updates.php .
> 
> Идея такая, что Кришна ру теперь для начинающих и совсем не знакомых с СК, им особо незачем непредсказуемые темы на Форуме. 
> 
> Теперь, если кто ссылается на Кришна.ру, надо учитывать, что Форума там больше нет,
> ...


Раджа Кумари д., топик теперь можно расширить :новый сайт, старый форум и соц сети- каковы перспективы  :doom:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Перспективы в духовном плане у каждого есть, если встретится Вайшнав, кто будет очень милостив к этому человеку. Где его встретишь - кто знает. Вартма-прадакшака гуру (кто первый расскажет о сознании Кришны) может оказаться и ведущим свою страничку в сетях, и автором статьи на сайте, и автором на Форуме. Но и дальше всё очень зависит от милости Вайшнавов, помимо устремления самой души. 

Я в высочайшей степени ценю то, что делают Вайшнавы на этом Форуме. Здесь отличная команда и администрации, и авторов. Преданные стабильно вдохновлены сами и вдохновляют очень многих на протяжении долгих лет существования Форума. Здесь есть свои разделы по интересам, есть закрытый клуб для матаджи. Всё упорядочено. 

Сайт в том виде, какой он сейчас, меня не очень вдохновляет, например, чтобы я отсылала бы туда своих знакомых. Пока всё хаотично и... визуально мне не нравятся ни шрифты, ни форматирование страниц, ни размеры на моем экране, ни сама концепция... я извиняюсь. 

Соцсети хороши из-за охвата и конечно само присутствие Вайшнавов в сети нужно. Но все-таки я лично за консолидацию... за то, чтобы скорее на Форуме у всех ответственных преданных были бы свои разделы, чем они бы делились милостью только у себя на страницах в соцсетях. 

По правде говоря, у преданных Форума сейчас уже такой потенциал, и технический, и финансовый, и проповеднический, и столько милости, что при желании можно было бы развить Форум до сайта в своей собственной концепции. 

Я бы предложила представлять СК на сайте по возрастам (ашрамам). Например, молодым людям и людям за 50 нужна совершенно разная подача материала. Под статьями должна быть возможность оставлять комментарии, как на www.dandavats.com. По сути дела, это уже реализовано сейчас на Форуме в разделах Философия и Традиция. Только не всегда еще хватает культуры обмена мнениями с автором )

----------


## Anna

На новом варианте сайта верстка в три колонки. Это менее удобно для прочтения, чем классическая сверху вниз в одну колонку. Куча-мала получается.

Также при попытке найти адрес храма в Москве в списке всех храмов ничего не получается.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> На новом варианте сайта верстка в три колонки. Это менее удобно для прочтения, чем классическая сверху вниз в одну колонку. Куча-мала получается.
> 
> Также при попытке найти адрес храма в Москве в списке всех храмов ничего не получается.


Пишите об этом, пожалуйста, в адрес техподдержки сайта (адрес есть на сайте). Сюда, я думаю, они не заходят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот еще что может координировать усилия учеников Шрилы Прабхупады в сетях и вообще в инете: 

1. Если все фотографии преданных ИСККОН были бы с авторскими знаками, с адресами наших сайтов. Привлекательные снимки живут в сети своей жизнью, когда их копируют другие. Со штампиками они бы направляли людей к нам скорее. Пожалуйста, подумайте над этим. Все знаменитые фотографы ИСККОН подписывают свои фото.

2. То же самое с удачными текстами. Пишите внизу свое имя. Можно и принадлежность парампаре - из благодарности. Не смущайтесь, не надо ложной скромности, мы не имперсоналисты. При копировании зачастую авторство теряется - при перепосте далеко не все считают нужным скопировать так, чтобы было видно, кто автор.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Соцсети хороши из-за охвата и конечно само присутствие Вайшнавов в сети нужно. Но все-таки я лично за консолидацию... за то, чтобы скорее на Форуме у всех ответственных преданных были бы свои разделы, чем они бы делились милостью только у себя на страницах в соцсетях.


В соцсетях есть реклама - єто нехорошо. там много некнтроллируемого контента - особенно видео, да и музыки, фото. Это факт. Так куча атеистов и грешников. С другой стороны, такая сеть как Вконтакте, лично мне кажется - более приспособленна к тому, чтобы её посещать чаще. Для знакомства преданных между собой. Кто-то что-то написал в группе - и можно зайти  на его страницу, почитать его "блог" со страницы. Добавить в друзья. Конечно, функционал - сходный.

Но, кстатиЮ поддержка UNICODE (например текст на деванагари для санскрита на форуме отстутсвует - появляются знаки вопроса... оформление тоже не очень - если цитата - почему всегда курсив?)

А вообще-то... есть целые движки форумов и социальных сетей. Было бы неплохо в этом хорошо разобраться, и выбрать лучшие. МОжет быть уже выбрали. хотя похоже не очень разобралисьй, ведьможно было выбрать "движок сайта" (движок форума) с поддержкой Юникод и с большим кол-вом возможностей.

мне кажется, что нужна хорошая интеграция с Ютюбом. Если сеёчас все лекции проповедников и киртаны появляются в Ютюб-формате, то было бы неплохо эти каналы как-то связать с сайтом. не знаю как. но с т зрения технологии, и ютюб, и фейсбук, и википедия даже - все используют одну и туж же базу данных - MySQL. В каком-то смысле это - одно и то же, просто немного разные направления и формы представления одной и той же информации. 

Например, в той же википедии есть возможность создавать свои статьи, совместно, и комментировать их в отдельном "разговоре". Почему бы преданным не сделать свою "Википедию"? Как посмотреть - столько сайтов Харе Кришна... даже только на русском... Да, есть сайт Vanimedia/vaniquotes, но он только на русском, и там нет общения (на обычной википедии есть общение - закладка "Talk")... этот самый "talk" - это та же система общения пользователей как и на форуме или в соц сетях... ну, похоже... и это надо как-то объединять...

Тогда, по-хорошему, можно бы создавать статьи (потом вики предлагает это печатать - тоже вариант), совместно редактировать, обсуждать...

я к чему... есть портал википедии - "индуизм". но это немного не то... там свои модераторы - и они многое что пищут преданные не разрешают - это плохо. по сути я предлагаю добавить русскую версию сайта vanimedia/vanipedia/vaniquotes и сделать там общение... конечно, формат вики - это не форум. тогда надо подумать как реализовать аналогичное но на форуме. 

А так получается, что человек что-то интересное нашёл. создал тему. кто-то ответил... и тема ушла в "историю". в "архив".

а кто задаёт темы? проповедники. Махараджи, Свами, Госвами. ну или преданные сами ищут тему (читая книги, слушая лекции Прабхупады и вайшнавов)... и создают тему. это понятно...

конечно, если это просто видео ютюб - лекция проповедника - то можно о чём-то спросить. но лектор ведь судя по всему не ответит. он занят... вот потому преданные и общаются не со "старшими преданными" (лекторами) так между собой на этом форуме forum.krishna.ru (раздел "просто так" особенно)...

с одной стороны у старших преданнх более строгие стандарты, и что-то они считают не благоприятным. но если это не явное нарушение рег принципа, то это может быть и чем-то благоприятным для простых преданных более низкого уровня (не проповедников)...


вобщем такие вот мысли




> В начале становления Facebook, дела складывались не самым лучшим образом и многие хотели выкупить молодую социальную сеть.
> 
> Я встретился со Стивом Джобсом и он сказал, что для восстановления веры в назначение компании я должен посетить *индийский храм*, в котором он сам побывал в начале эволюции Apple, чтобы обдумать то, каким он видит будущее.
> — Марк Цукерберг
> 
> Так, Цукерберг вылетел в Индию, посетил храм, и провел почти месяц в путешествиях по стране. По его словам, наблюдение за тем, как люди связаны между собой заставило задуматься, что мир станет лучше, если у каждого появится возможность общаться друг с другом.
> 
> Индия занимает особое место в истории нашей компании.
> — Марк Цукерберг

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Здравствуйте.
Не далее как вчера, слушал очередную для себя лекцию: 

Веды о природе звука
Ведический Клуб Чинтамани. Кишинев 
YouTube
Лектор, Евгений Долгополый. 

Полгода назад, в определённой мере – «с открытым ртом», слушал одну из первых для себя в этой жизни, лекцию Л.М.Тугутова. В частности – «Искусство семейных отношений». Позже и по сегодня, частенько слушаю Ведические лекции в YouTube, в исполнении, таких людей, как  Л.Тугутова, А.Хакимова, О.Торсунова, В.Тушкина… И всего, что так или иначе, касается Вед…

За несколько лет до этого, с большим для себя интересом, смотрел фильм-сериал – Махабхарата. Чуть позже – Бог Махадев, Будда, Сита и Рам. 

Примерно за двадцать лет до этого, прочёл Бхагават-Гиту (как она есть). 

Десять лет, с 2007 г. по 2017 г, «пристрастился» к общению чрез интернет.

Несколько вечеров тому назад, «задался» (очередным) для себя вопросом, что есть – дух (душа), без пяти органов чувств; в итоге, «нашлась» лекция – о природе звука. 

Мне, сложно описать «весь мой (в частности) духовный путь», в этой жизни, в двух словах. Но, вот если ведическим термином, то, всю «сознательную» жизнь эту, «я», занимался – Гьяна-йогой. Потому, «мой ум» в этом отношении, весьма сложно чем-то удивить.

…И, наконец, вчера, если быть точным - 21:29 (по местному времени). 30.10.2017 г., отправил «запрос» на регистрацию на данном сайте. Сегодня, пришло «разрешение» на возможность участия в форуме…, сайте… 
Поскольку, имею уже «приличный опыт» в деле общения, чрез интернет-сайты, ничего особенно нового не открыл для себя, увидев «обычный шаблон» форума. Но, это, дела… как бы – второстепенные. И, попробую, ближе к сути.

Было, весьма интересно узнать (хотя об этом уже и «догадывался») из лекции «Веды о природе звука», что о звуке, исходя из обычной «школьной программы», обывателю, известно не так уж много. И, в частности, что – звук – имеет эфирную природу, а не лишь как ограниченные вибрации для органов слуха «заштампованные» к тому же обыденным умом, в довольно узкий спектр. 
Эфирный звук в уме, «трактуется» нами как – мысль (мысли); и обычно подобные общения, называются – «разговор с собой», «внутренний диалог» и так далее. 
Так же, имеются и – уровни…, этого «общения»:
Физический.
Ментальный.
Интеллектуальный.
Трансцендентный. 

В тему…, потому что:

Сверх-Я (параматма)
Я (душа-индивидуальность)
Разум.
Ум (шестой, объединяющий «орган чувств»)
Пять органов чувств тела. 

Ну и соответственно, чем более «очищена» душа…, ум-разум, конкретной души, тем более «качественные мысли» в виде – эфирного звука – посещают наши головушки. 

Письмо.
Один из способов – «передать этот эфирный звук», по меньшей мере, на уровень личного сознания. 
Сайты интернета, в частности всевозможные соц.сети, это в основном – именно – письмо. 

Так же, в данной лекции, было сказано и о «затратах»…, «растратах», личной энергии, выделенной каждому живущему в теле – «праны-свечи»… И, потому, если в частности, некие мысли – благотворны для других… - это хорошо. Нет, не очень хорошо.

Получается так, что сам – план (платформа осознанности) – письмо, которое в избытке возможно в разных соц. сетях, форумах, представляет собой не что иное, как «озвучивание эфирного звука». В непосредственном контакте с человеком, это происходит чрез органы речи и слуха. 
Речь и слух – ограничены границами досягаемости (примерно в пределах от 10 метров, до нескольких километров, в зависимости от силы звука и звуковых помех) в пространстве – воздух.
Эфирный звук, в виде – письма, имеет более «расширенные границы». Ибо человек, будучи за тысячи километров, может – прочесть. Притом, прочесть, самым близким для себя «голосом» - своим. В этом, «я» считаю, один из самых «больших плюсов» - общения письменного. 
…Один из самых «больших минусов», так же – есть. Не редко, просто «отсутствует» конкретный «слушатель»…, как – «принцип». И, тысячи… сообщений…, уходят в «архивы», никому особо не нужные. 
И так.
Есть – писатель, и есть – читателЬ. Объединяющая их энергия – Параматма (Сверх-Я), вещающая чрез «эфирный звук» - мысли (мы/сли/ты).  
Личный уровень чистоты «сознания» (оно же – душа, наше истинное «я-индивидуальность») , определяет и «планку» понимания. 
Общая проблема соц. сетей; одни «не умеют» правильно писать, другие, правильно читать. В итоге, единомыслия, часто, бывает достичь не просто. И, в этом процессе, не редко – теряется… - само вдохновение автора, в виду «ощущения», что «это» - никому особо не нужно или не правильно понято. 
Я считаю, нет какой-то особой нужды в изменении «инструментов» для письма (форм сайтов, форумов); скорее «нуждаются» в изменениях – «писатель и читатель». 
Уже прочёл (да и сам имею такой «виртуальный опыт») в данной ветке, что, активность на форуме, не так уж высока. Что, якобы вайшнавам, есть чем заняться и без этого…
…Но, «приходит сюда» (в среду письма, в первую очередь) человек… не редко сам для себя «неопознанный», с намерением быть «услышанным, замеченным»…, найти ответы на свои вопросы…, а в итоге, его «встречают» либо неквалифицированные люди (примерно на таком же уровне, как и «пришедший»), либо просто «молчание» сайта. И… «поигравшись-потоптавшись», человек теряет интерес к сайту или пытается «уходить с головой» в то, что довольно смутно себе представляет. 
Определённая группа вайшавов, обязательно должна заниматься, «подобными вопросами»…, коль сайт этот имеет место быть. И люди эти, должны быть в подобных делах – талантливы и всесторонне духовно развитыми…, как минимум, в отношении того – какой сюда человек «пришёл» - должны распознавать, имеющие «прочный контакт» со Сверх-Я (параматмой). …По меньшей мере, на уровне – «Интуиция», дабы «направить»… «пришедшую сюда душу», по оптимальному для неё – вектору… Вектору познанию себя и… Бога. 
Машины-янтры, в числе которых компьютер и интернет, это, просто – «машины». А вот как ими пользоваться, это уже другое дело.
Лично «я», зарегистрировался на данном сайте, по «вторичным причинам»… - желанию «общаться» с единомышленниками на темы Вед и темы о Кршне. «Первичная причина» - Сверх-Душа…, вот, «направившая меня» на один из интернет ресурсов, под названием -  КРИШНА.RU

Счастья Всем Вам.
(с-часть-я)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Напишите, пожалуйста, кому это интересно, почему вам дорог форум.
Коротко, без долгих рассуждений, самую суть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Почему мне дорог форум* 

Потому что я думаю, с кем я бы смогла служить Кришне в духовном мире. 

Здесь уникальная ситуация: преданные на протяжении долгого времени пишут свои мысли, и всех видно по ситуациям. В сетях этого нет. И в реале такого нет: большинство друг с другом столько не общаются, и в большинстве случаев даже не знают, кто что думает по какому-либо поводу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Заголовки текстов* 

Я вижу на форуме, что есть много хороших текстов. 
Жаль, что они теряются здесь. 

Пожалуйста, ставьте заголовки, если вы чувствуете, что пишете вдохновеннно, ради Кришны. 
Вернитесь, пусть даже на следующий день (время правки сейчас увеличено) и как-нибудь озаглавьте свой удачный пост, чтобы его можно было заметить, выделить. 
Не скромничайте. И не бойтесь ошибаться. Мы учимся использовать речь для прославления Кришны. 

Это называется _киртанам_ (воспевание славы Кришны). 
Киртанам исходит из _шраванам_  (чтения и слушания, как воспевают чистые преданные)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но у каждого гуру есть свои фан-сайты и аккаунты в соц. сетях с рекламой и выложенными материалами, где какой-нибудь администратор всем этим занимается.


Многие наши гуру _сами_ пишут на своих страницах и общаются с учениками и миром _сами_ на своих страницах.

У них нагрузка огромная, при таком кол-ве учеников, какие уж тут форумы... 

И преданные следующего поколения, кто могут вести других как шикша-гуру, тоже нарасхват, в реале, и без форума.  

Здесь же скорее просто место обмена информацией и подсказок друг другу. 
Опытных преданных здесь было за годы форума предостаточно. 
Другое дело, что интерес к такому формату общения у них пропадает.  
Ведь всем здесь очень нравится поумничать. 
Где это еще сделаешь ? )

----------

